# The HomeBrewSupply Wine Kit Giveaway!



## A2

​
I'm happy to announce the formation of the HomebrewSupply.com Wine Kit of your choice giveaway! 

The guys over at Homebrew Supply are offering a wine kit of the winners choosing to two lucky winners here at WineMakingTalk. 

You can choose from:

*WineXpert* - *WineXpert Eclipse* - *VINTNER'S RESERVE* - *WineXpert Selection* - *Island Mist* - *WineXpert World Vineyard* - *Grand Cru* - *Cru Select* - *Cellar Classic* - *Orchard Breezin'*


​
*Rules and Entry for the Giveaway:*


Sign up to the HomebrewSupply.com Mailing list. This will keep you up to date with the latest sales and new products in the shop. After you sign up, post in this thread to enter.
Go to HomebrewSupply.com's Wine Kit Section and pick your kit. Then post the name of the kit you want to win as a post to this thread. If you win you will receive the kit you selected.

On September 13th we will close this giveaway, and draw two (2) winners on September 14th.

The winner (1) will have 24 hours from the time the winner is posted to claim their prize. If you do not respond with your address within that time a new winner will be chosen. The same rules apply to the next winner.

​
_No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to WMT PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas *****. Entries must be received by September 13th, 2015. Void where prohibited.International winners to pay shipping. Limit One (1) entry per household. WineMakingTalk is not responsible for prizes._


----------



## Julie

Just signed up on the mailing list!


----------



## Julie

Wow a lot of kits to pick from but I went with my go to favorite a Gewürztraminer. 

Winexpert Vintners Reserve Gewurztraminer Wine Recipe Kit!


----------



## foamenter

Count me in for the Winexpert™ Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling


----------



## stevenfox25

Subscribed to Hombrew Supply, looking forward to perusing the site and seeing what they have to offer.

The kit i have selected is......

Winexpert™ Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling Wine Recipe Kit

Good Luck to all, I must say as a new winemaker though....."I Hope its me!""


----------



## ErikM

Signed up. Eclipse.
*Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit*


----------



## rustbucket

Signed up for the newsletter and confirmed my email address. Looking through Home Brew Supplies website, I saw a kit that I've had my eye on recently, the Cru Select Italian Amarone Style 16 L Wine Kit. 

Please enter me in the contest for this kit.


----------



## dralarms

Winexpert™ Island Mist Strawberry Watermelon White Shiraz Wine Kit

That's the one I want.

Now dumb question, how do they know who is who? Nowhere did I put my user name down


----------



## ceeaton

Signed up.

Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio 18 L Wine Kit.

Yummers.


----------



## imjoe

I'm in.

Winexpert Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## bakervinyard

Just signed up. Picked the Eclipse Merlot, my favorite !


----------



## pjd

I think that Cellar Classic Super Tuscan has my name on it!


----------



## richmke

I signed up, and if I win, would like the Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio

Thanks for the contest.


----------



## WinoNick

I'm in. cru-select-german-riesling-traminer-16-


----------



## Steve_M

Already on mailing list,
my choice would be the Winexpert Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Kit.

Thanks,

Good luck to all
Steve


----------



## jgmann67

Signed up. 

Eclipse Dry Creek Sonoma Chardonnay.


----------



## goldenboymd

Just signed up I want Grand Cru Pinot Grigio 10 L Wine Kit


----------



## CinMar

Signed up and confirmed.
Thank you for the opportunity.
I would like the Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio 18 L Wine Kit.


----------



## JordanKnudson

I'm signed up! I'd love the Eclipse Merlot.


----------



## Myrrrrr

Lets go with the Winexpert Selection Australian Cabernet Sauvignon Wine Kit.


----------



## ulster

Signed up.....always wanted to try this....

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## vernsgal

I'm signed! Cellar Classic Super Tuscan for me please


----------



## The_Old_Codger

Just joined and enjoying reading the posts.

Enter me in  - Winexpert™ World Vineyard California Moscato Wine Recipe Kit

CHEERS!!


----------



## gaboy

Signed Up! Winexpert Island Mist Green Apple Riesling


----------



## David219

I'm signed up. My kit choice would be the Cellar Classic Super Tuscan. Thank you for sponsoring this contest!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I signed up, I would like the Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio

Very nice website and thanks for doing this !!


----------



## fabrictodyefor

Thanks! I'd love to try the Cellar Classic Italian Super Tuscan!


----------



## Boatboy24

Signed up! Looking forward to getting my Winexpert™ Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling Wine Recipe Kit.


----------



## ibglowin

You can't win if you don't play as they say. Signed up and looking for my Winexpert™ Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay kit real soon!


----------



## Dutch

Also signed up!
Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot


----------



## CheerfulHeart

Signed up and confirmed. If the Winexpert™ Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling finds its way to my house, I will be dancing by the mailbox for sure.   Thank you for the opportunity to enter!


----------



## geek

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## scatterbrn

Just signed up and wouldn't mind the Grand Cru Petite Sirah!


----------



## roger80465

Thank you for the opportunity! I just signed up and, if I should win, would love the Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio. Good luck to me!


----------



## KimP

I just signed up and would love to try the Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio.


----------



## buzzzkllr

German Riesling Traminer 16 L Wine Kit, Signed up for the newsletter. Thanks.


----------



## zimmer2

Cru Select Cabernet Malbec Carménère 16 L Wine Kit


----------



## acorn

Thanks for the announcement. I am in for "Grand Cru Petite Sirah".


----------



## jgriscavage

I have selected Winexpert™ World Vineyard California Moscato Wine Recipe Kit.


----------



## aldowns

*Winexpert™ Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling Wine Recipe Kit*

Winexpert™ Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## luanne50

All signed up and hoping to try
Winexpert™ Selection Enigma Wine Recipe Kit!


----------



## Wineau

*Cru Select German Riesling Tramine.*

yum


----------



## wineh

*Signed up*

If I'm so lucky, I would like a WineXpert Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot.
Thanks.


----------



## loumik

My choice would be :

CELLAR CLASSIC WINEMAKERS TRIO


----------



## mano

I'm in:
Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## anakeimai

*Winexpert™ Island Mist Blackberry Cabernet Wine Recipe Kit*



Austin said:


> View attachment 24154​
> I'm happy to announce the formation of the HomebrewSupply.com Wine Kit of your choice giveaway!
> 
> The guys over at Homebrew Supply are offering a wine kit of the winners choosing to two lucky winners here at WineMakingTalk.
> 
> You can choose from:
> 
> *WineXpert* - *WineXpert Eclipse* - *VINTNER'S RESERVE* - *WineXpert Selection* - *Island Mist* - *WineXpert World Vineyard* - *Grand Cru* - *Cru Select* - *Cellar Classic* - *Orchard Breezin'*
> 
> 
> View attachment 24164​
> *Rules and Entry for the Giveaway:*
> 
> 
> Sign up to the HomebrewSupply.com Mailing list. This will keep you up to date with the latest sales and new products in the shop. After you sign up, post in this thread to enter.
> Go to HomebrewSupply.com's Wine Kit Section and pick your kit. Then post the name of the kit you want to win as a post to this thread. If you win you will receive the kit you selected.
> 
> On September 13th we will close this giveaway, and draw two (2) winners on September 14th.
> 
> The winner (1) will have 24 hours from the time the winner is posted to claim their prize. If you do not respond with your address within that time a new winner will be chosen. The same rules apply to the next winner.
> 
> View attachment 24165​
> _No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to WMT PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas *****. Entries must be received by September 13th, 2015. Void where prohibited.International winners to pay shipping. Limit One (1) entry per household. WineMakingTalk is not responsible for prizes._



Winexpert™ Island Mist Blackberry Cabernet Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## hardworkin

I signed up! My selection is Winexpert™ Selection Enigma Wine Recipe Kit. Thank you for this opportunity! 'FREE' is my 2nd favorite four letter word.


----------



## bkisel

What's up with this? I only tried to sign up once and received
the error message...
"Too many subscribe attempts for this email address. Please try again in about 5 minutes. (#8828)"

I'll try again in 5+ minutes.

Worked second time... "Subscription Confirmed" and replied to sent email.

So... *Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio 18 L Wine Kit*... Please


----------



## kkidman

Cru Select Austrailian Cabernet Sauvignon 16 L Wine Kit


----------



## bacon

*Love all the Eclipsee series wines*

I would love to win the Cabernet Kit, but it wasn't one of the choices so I'll win the Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit.

-Dale


----------



## knockabout

Hello,
Thanks I'm all signed up...I'd love to try the eclipse stags leap merlot if chosen! 
Thanks.


----------



## PumpkinDad

Cool giveaway and a good idea to grab my attention... I was thinking about making a new batch but it slipped my mind.

Cru Select Italian Amarone.


----------



## cmason1957

All signed up and I hope I win the Winexpert Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit. It has always sounded like a winner to me.


----------



## Stickymatch

Signed up as well.

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## Brian55

Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio. Thanks!


----------



## biddle68

*Winexpert™ Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay Wine Recipe Kit*

I would like the Winexpert™ Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay Wine Recipe Kit please!!!!!!


----------



## alacarte1

Perfect timing for the fall!
If selected, I would prefer the dark, Cru Select Italian Amarone Style 16 L. A great post meal wine, in my books.
-breakfast, lunch, and dinner...


----------



## rgarney

*Wow! Lots of options, but...*

I just opened the first bottle of the Winexpert Eclipse Pinot Noir I did a couple months ago and it is fantastic, so...

For the giveaway I'm picking the Winexpert Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot! Can't wait to give it a try!


----------



## Tonnac

Signed up. Orchard Breezing. Blackberry Blast

Tonna Hughes


----------



## ericcif

Winexpert™ Selection Enigma Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## shockcord

*Wine Kit Giveaway*

Just signed up. Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit is my choice. Thanks


----------



## amurfey

*My choice...*

My entry:

Winexpert Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## jdwebb

*Wine Kit Giveaway*

My kit of choice, awesome Italian wine - Cellar Classic Italian Super Tuscan 18 L Wine Kit.


----------



## Watto_Brew

Put me down for a Winexpert Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay. Thanks!


----------



## dsm1212

Put me down for "Cellar Classic Italian Super Tuscan 18 L Wine Kit".

Fingers crossed!

Steve


----------



## bubbas45

Signed up

Winexpert™ Selection Enigma Wine Recipe Kit looks good.

bws


----------



## Ski12568

Signed up

Cru Select Austrailian Cabernet Sauvignon 16 L Wine Kit


----------



## 2oldwiners

Just signed up. We would love to win any kit but one of our favorites is Winexpert Vintners Reserve Sangiovese.


----------



## offislandwine

I'm in!
Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit
Been wanting to try this one!


----------



## cmsben61

Signed up. Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Reisling wine kit


----------



## Brewjangle

Winexpert Eclipse Napa Valley Stags Leap district Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## ksvet06

Winexpert™ Island Mist Strawberry Watermelon White Shiraz Wine Kit.

I've made a island mist kit in the past. Nice instructions


----------



## cmegaf

*Wine giveaway......*

Winexpert Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay Wine Recipe Kit.


----------



## munkee41182

I signed up for the mailing list and would love the
http://www.homebrewsupply.com/winexpert-vintners-reserve-gewurztraminer-wine-recipe-kit.html
Kit. I've been hankering for a Gewürztraminer for a while!


----------



## Cjk

winexpert eclipse sonoma dry creek chardonnay 

(I submitted my email to the Home Brew Supply mailing list)


----------



## dietz_james

*I just signed up*

I just signed up. If I win this is the kit I would like. There is nothing like a good Merlot. 

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## trolo

I am in
Wine expert vintners-reserve-gewurztraminer-wine-recipe-


----------



## montyfox

*Entered*

Would love to win the Winexpert Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Kit.


Monty


----------



## zalai

I just signed up. I would like to win the Cellar Classic Winemakers Trio .
Thank you,


----------



## Winorick

*Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio 18 L Wine Kit*

Well, my choice is the Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio 18 L Wine Kit. The last kit that i made was a 1976 Beaujolais. I still have 2 bottles left!


----------



## nannerbevets

*Grand Cru Pinot Noir*

*Grand Cru Pinot Noir*

YUM!


----------



## frosti

Thanks for the contest. Wine expert eclipse stag leap merlot


----------



## JDC

Signed up, Winexpert™ Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## flitts

Put my email on the mailing list. Wine kit is wine expert world vinyard Italian Pinot Grigio


----------



## winemaker81

Signed up. Love a good red:

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## Trooper307

Signed up. I have only made wines from fresh fruit here, never from a kit. We shall see. Thanks. This one sounds tasty.

Winexpert™ World Vineyard California Moscato Wine Recipe Kit
REC-KT-WNXPRT-WV-CALMSCT


----------



## jamesmrussell

i have subscribed to the mailing list. the wine i would like to win is:

Orchard Breezin' Strawberry Sensation 5.5 L Wine Kit
REC-KT-OBRZ-STRWSENS-5-5L


----------



## mattmmille

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit...ready to make some!


----------



## 1Mainebrew

Count me in! Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio 18 L Wine Kit and I'm on the mailing list, thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## bruceebeling

I have signed up for the mailing list and wish to win this kit:
Orchard Breezin' Very Black Cherry 5.5 L Wine Kit


----------



## Iceman6409

On mailing list and if a chosen winner I would like 
*Cru Select Austrailian Cabernet Sauvignon 16 L Wine Kit*

Thank you in advance


----------



## rickwebb60

*My choice for winning kit*

Here is my choice for winemaking kit when I am announced winner of the drawing. Winexpert™ World Vineyard California Moscato Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## Jimmycairns

*Time to get started!*

Thanks guys for the email with this great competition. I have been wanting to get into home brewing/winemaking for some time and this would really get me off to a terrific start. I have planted 3 Jaboticaba trees which I am hoping to make wine from sometime in the future. I live in Cairns in Far North Queensland, Australia. It's too hot and humid to grow wine grapes here but one of these kits would be just the ticket while I wait for my Jaboticaba trees to come on.

If I am the lucky winner I'd like to try the Cellar Classic Italian Super Tuscan 18 L Wine Kit. The Aussie cabernet is tempting but I do have rather a lot of that to choose from here!

I look forward to reading lots of helpful information here and may post some of my own stories as my journey begins.

Cheers from Downunder
Jimmy


----------



## Paulietivo

Re: HomebrewSupply.com Mailing List 

I would love to win the Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit from HomebrewSupply.com

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Surfboy

Signed up!

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit for me please

good luck everyone!


----------



## Winenoob66

Signed and confirmed

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## rslayback

Orchard Breezin, Peach Perfection


----------



## Wolfedeath

Just signed up. the kit I want is: Winexpert™ Island Mist Pomegranate Zinfandel Wine Kit


----------



## keahunter

Please count me in. Cellar Classic Super Tuscan


----------



## Medic8106

Signed up!

Winexpert™ World Vineyard California Moscato Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## jumby

Count me in! Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot


----------



## qyhcat

*Signed up - Wine kit listed.*

Cellar Classic Italian Super Tuscan 18 L Wine Kit

REC-KT-CRUSEL-SUPRTUSC-18L


----------



## 2020steve

All signed up ~~ Cellar Classic Super Tuscan is my pick


----------



## wkoffke

I'd love a kit, and this would beat out the great state monopoly. It would also force me to build my fermentation cabinet. 

Then a batch of PopPop Max's rice wine. Definitely Not Sake! Use sherry yeast.

The kit I would like if I win is:
Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## TryN2Brew

Count me in.
Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit
Made this kit before, and it was very nice.


----------



## rfelt37

*Wine kit giveaway*

Cru Select Austrailian Cabernet Sauvignon 16 L Wine Kit
REC-KT-CRUSEL-AUCAB-16L


----------



## Poni

Winexpert™ Vintners Reserve Merlot Wine Recipe Kit 

Thank you!


----------



## Floandgary

Yikes!! Get away from the computer for one day,,,, Well count me in too.
WE Selection Enigma Wine Kit


----------



## jaspertex

I'm IN 
Went with the Cru Select Italian Amarone


----------



## Ebell1967

Winexpert eclipse Sonoma dry creek chardonnay


----------



## imerk

*Great Selection!*

Grand Cru Pinot Grigio 10 L Wine Kit


----------



## Johnedearborn

Sounds like a great deal!

My selection is Winexpert™ World Vineyard Italian Sangiovese Wine Recipe Kit
-----
johnedearborn


----------



## Mo-Wine

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot


----------



## droper

Signed up!
I like the Cru Select Amarone kit. 
d


----------



## Giospro

http://www.homebrewsupply.com/winex...columbia-valley-riesling-wine-recipe-kit.html


----------



## lmagnell

*Giveaway selection. fun giveaway !!*

Cellar Classic Italian Super Tuscan 18 L Wine Kit


----------



## Rodnboro

I just signed up and will gladly take the Winexpert Eclipse Napa Valley Stags Leap Dustrict Merlot


----------



## topher18

I would go for Cru Select Italian Amarone Style 16 L Wine Kit.


----------



## PapaO

Thanks Home Brew Supply. *Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit*


----------



## Curly

orchard-breezin-peach-perfection Would be my pick...!


----------



## joeswine

*Home brew give away*

HERE'S WHAT I'LL DO IF I WIN,I'LL PROCESS THE ENTIRE KIT ON THIS FORUM AND SEND OUT SOME SAMPLES COURTESY OF *HOME BREW SUPPLIES AND *IT DOESN'T MATTER _RED_ OR _WHITE_ THE COURSE WILL STILL BE THE SAME,*SO I'M IN*


----------



## SBWs

*Winexpert™ Island Mist Peach Apricot Chardonnay
*

_All signed up_


----------



## syncnite

Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio 18 L Wine Kit


----------



## barbl72

Signed up and hope I win:
Cru Select Italian Valpola Ripassa 16 L Wine Kit

I can't get Cru Select around here, so would love to try something different!


----------



## StFrancis

*In it to win it!*

Cru Select German Riesling Traminer 16 L Wine Kit
Cru Select German Riesling Traminer 16 L Wine Kit
Cru Select German Riesling Traminer 16 L Wine Kit
Cru Select German Riesling Traminer 16 L Wine Kit

oh, and I like other wines too!


----------



## BernardSmith

In for 
*Winexpert™ Vintners Reserve Gewurztraminer Wine Kit*


----------



## Whippy

I am signed up for the newsletter 

If I win, I would very much appreciate the Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit.

thank you!


----------



## berend1

*Kit Giveaway*

Singed up...Cru Select Cabernet Malbec


----------



## JPR

*Cellar Classic Italian Super Tuscan*



Fingers crossed.
Thanks!


----------



## koolaide187

Winexpert™ Island Mist Pomegranate Zinfandel Wine Kit


----------



## danok1

I'm in. Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## wyogal

I signed up too. Hope I win an Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap area Merlot kit!


----------



## maninblack

Signed (up) & sealed!

At the request of the wife:
Winexpert Island Mist Pomegranate Zinfandel Wine Kit is my (her) selection...


----------



## bsassy2

I am in with Winexpert™ World Vineyard California Moscato Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## Mismost

I select...

cru-select-italian-amarone-style


----------



## decoleur

Cheers! Cru Select Argentine Trio 16 L Wine Kit would be smashing!


----------



## Neviawen

*Signed up for the mailing list*

HI!
Count me in! 
Should I win, I would love to try the Cru Select Italian Valpola Ripassa 16 L Wine Kit.
Thanks!
~Neviawen


----------



## JimmyT

I already signed up for the mailing list during the giveaway on home brew talk!

Winexpert Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling


----------



## Vincent

Thanks for the offer!

Put me down for the Cru Select Italian Valpola Ripassa 16 L Wine Kit


----------



## Nono

Signed up and would love to win the Cru select German Riesling traminer.


----------



## Saxman11290

I'm signed up for the mailing list.
My choice is Wine Expert Eclipse Sonoma Valley Dry Creek Chardonnay.

Btw, I have made both the Wine Expert Columbia Valley Riesling and their Mosel Gewurtrzaminer, and both are GREAT. I'm choosing the Chardonnay based on the great results I have gotten with their two other white kits.

Best of luck to all in the contest!

Cheers!


----------



## schindig50

*mailing list*

Just joined. Looking forward to some great deals.
Here is what I would pick.
Winexpert™ Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## reefman

Winexpert™ Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling Wine is my choice.


----------



## jschoenly

Signed up, need to get back into this. 

I'm in for Winexpert™ Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling. Thanks!


----------



## jrh143

*Just signed up*

Just entered

I'd love the Vintners Reserve Merlot Wine Kit

Thank you!


----------



## bchilders

Count me in for the Winexpert™ Selection Australian Cabernet Sauvignon Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## gbeem

If I win, I'll go with Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio 18 L Wine Kit. Sounds very interesting!


----------



## pgentile

If I'm some how the lucky one I would like the Winexpert™ Selection Australian Cabernet Sauvignon Wine Recipe Kit.


----------



## jekern1015

I would like the winexpert-island-mist-raspberry-peach-sangria-wine-recipe-kit


----------



## Beth4647

Signed and awaiting to win the Winexpert world vineyard California Moscato Wine Recipe kit
Cheers


----------



## ffemt128

Just signed up, was out of town all weekend and just now saw the post

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## bobtruetken

Signed up. Thanks for doing this.

I picked Cru Select French Merlot 16 L Wine Kit


----------



## eblasmn9

Just signed up. It will be Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio 18 L Wine Kit for me.


----------



## 11C_Recon

*Winner winner*

Hello!

Cru Select Austrailian Cabernet Sauvignon


----------



## Dcompau

Just signed up ,and hope to win the Winexpert™ World Vineyard Italian Sangiovese Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## Kraffty

signed in for the newsletter, Think the Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit would be awesome.
Mike


----------



## poolside

Awesome!
Signed up and should I win, I would like:Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## LeChat

Signed up too! I so want to try an Eclipse kit.
Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## jms

Signed up. 
SWMBO would love the Winexpert™ World Vineyard California Moscato Wine Recipe Kit so that must be my choice


----------



## Rifleman

Cru Select Austrailian Cabernet Sauvignon 16 L Wine Kit
REC-KT-CRUSEL-AUCAB-16L


----------



## wildridge

What a generous offer!
I've made several kits, but never a merlot. I would love to try the Winexpert Vintners Reserve Merlot Wine Recipe Kit.


----------



## mcheather14

*I would just love to win a kit! Thanks for the opportunity!*

Winexpert™ Island Mist Blueberry Pinot Noir Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## JnTWinery

Signed up and should I win, I would like:Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit!


----------



## randomhero

signed in for the newsletter, Think the Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## marino

Just had my 1st winemaking anniversary! Here's hoping! 

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## lottolearn

*Wine kit giveaway choice*

If I win I would like to try the following kit. Thank you.



Orchard Breezin' Blackberry Blast 5.5 L Wine Kit


----------



## endorphine44

I'm in.

Winexpert™ Selection Australian Cabernet Sauvignon Wine Recipe Kit
REC-KT-WNXPRT-SEL-AUSCAB


----------



## X45011

*Give Away Wine Kit Selection*

Cellar Clasic Trio 18L


----------



## Danml

I'm in

Cru Select Italian Valpola Ripassa 16 L Wine Kit


----------



## kazmerzakr

signed in. 
Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio

rod


----------



## montanarick

Hope to win - really could use another Eclipse Kit but would certainly be happy with Cru Select Italian Valpola Ripassa 16 L Wine Kit


----------



## Emtjewel

I'd love the California Moscato kit!


----------



## jabmd123

Cru Select Italian Valpola Ripassa 16 L Wine Kit


----------



## XPLSV

In for the Cellar Classic Italian Super Tuscan 18 L Wine Kit.


----------



## RussG

I just signed up and would love the Winemakers trio kit please.


----------



## Mcamnl

Registered.
Winexpert™ Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## Billaban

*Contest*

Subscribed.

Kit Choice: http://www.homebrewsupply.com/winex...ags-leap-district-merlot-wine-recipe-kit.html


----------



## btom2004

I just signed up for the newsletter. I would love to have the WineXpert eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling wine kit.


----------



## rdecristo

Cru Select German Riesling Traminer 16 L Wine Kit


----------



## NashChic

I'm in!

I choose Winexpert Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay


----------



## bluesportster02

signed up Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit thank you


----------



## JRinPDX

I am now subscribed, thanks. California Moscato for me; fingers crossed!


----------



## novafire

Cru Select Austrailian Cabernet Sauvignon 16 L Wine Kit


----------



## Ebonheart

Signed up. Love to try out a nice hefty Cellar Classic Italian Super Tuscan 18 L Wine Kit.


----------



## Mikey

My #1 Choice for sure:
*Cellar Classic Italian Super Tuscan 18 L Wine Kit*


----------



## ScottyB

Signed up - Cellar Classic Italian Super Tuscan 18 L Wine Kit 

May Bacchus find favor with me!


----------



## House

Signed up. My choice: Grand Cru Cabernet Sauvignon 10L.


----------



## NDengineer

Signed Up. Winexpert™ Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## Duster

Looks like I'm late to the party!
So difficult to chose just one but I think I would go with
Cru Select French Merlot 16 L Wine Kit


----------



## Johntodd

Yummy yummy, those are nice looking kits.

I want this one:
http://www.homebrewsupply.com/cru-select-argentine-trio-16-l.html
Cru Select Argentine Trio 16 L Wine Kit

I'm all signed up and ready to taste! 

Thanks!
-Johntodd


----------



## ImkerVS

I signed up for the list.

I would like to win: Cellar Classic Italian Super Tuscan 18 L Wine Kit


----------



## dspirito

*Wine kit*

I would love to win the Petite Sirah!! Pick ME! 

http://www.homebrewsupply.com/grand-cru-petite-sirah-10-l.html


----------



## garhof

I'd love to try out the cru select Italian valpola ripassa!

Think I'll be getting some new 3 gal carboys on sale today. Thanks!


----------



## stella_tigre

Am subscribed! Cellar Classics Italian Super Tuscan, if I'm lucky. Thanks!


----------



## Brigitte

I would love to make this kit if I win! 
Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## greenguru

Cru Select Cabernet Malbec Carménère 16 L Wine Kit. 

--Shawn


----------



## Extram

My choice is "*Cru Select French Merlot 16 L Wine Kit*". Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Evan_J

*wine kit giveaway*

My choice, in the unlikely event I win a free wine kit:

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit

I have made quite a few kits, but never tried this one. 

Evan_J


----------



## drgracedad

Signed up and thus the one I want.
Winexpert™ Island Mist Raspberry Peach Sangria Wine Kit


----------



## twaits

Winexpert™ Selection California White Zinfandel Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## twoyappydawgsbrewery

Just signed up, would like the Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio 18 L Wine Kit if chosen.

Thanks Home Brew Supply and Winemakingtalk.com


----------



## Novice1

*If I win . . .*

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit
I love Merlot.
Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## madavmyers

Cellar Classic Italian Super Tuscan 18 L Wine Kit Sounds very good!


----------



## SB Ranch

*Wine Kit Give-A-Way*

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## AuldGuise

Never did a Chardonnay; thanks:

Winexpert™ Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## coleandrobin

Signed up. Cru Select!


----------



## wineygirl

Thanks for the offer! I have subscribed and since I have become famous for my Blackberry Merlot I think I would like to try the Cellar Classic Italian Super Tuscan kit. I love making wine and my family and friends love drinking it!


----------



## Bygsky

Might as well go all in....

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine


----------



## eddienlinda

Count me in for the Island Mist Strawberry White Merlot please.


----------



## Cagekiker298

I would love to try the Cru Select Italian Valpola Ripassa 16L Wine Kit. Thank you.


----------



## bearcreek

I would prefer the Wineexpert Eclipse Napa Valley Stag Leap District Merlot


----------



## Bob O.

*I'mean in*

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## winer

Winexpert Selection Australian Cabernet Sauvignon Thanks!


----------



## cwooden

I'm in!
Winexpert™ Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## padolin

I'm already on your mailing list. Can I sign up for the guwurztramuner?


----------



## GX1340

I'm all signed up for the mailing list and I think the Cru Select Austrailian Cabernet Sauvignon 16 L Wine Kit sounds quite nice.


----------



## RonT

*I signed up*

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## hambymichael

*HomeBrewSupply Wine Kit*

Just signed up.... now how about sending the Winexpert™ Island Mist Blackberry Cabernet Wine Recipe Kit !!!


----------



## jbruning

Signed up, count me in.
Winexpert™ Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## JenJuhasz

Just signed up! This looks amazing: 
Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio 18 L Wine Kit
REC-KT-CRUSEL-WNMKTR-18L

Thanks for the contest!!


----------



## Milwood

*Just signed up!*

*Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio 18 L Wine Kit. 
*


----------



## StevieRay

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## irun2x131

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## SWMSJW

Cru-select Italian valproate-ripassa


----------



## CA-Mouse

Already signed up for the list... Cool giveaway too!

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot


----------



## RobertChartier

Cellar Classic Italian Super Tuscan 18 L Wine Kit


----------



## bhbldon

Winexpert™ Island Mist Green Apple Riesling Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## Treekiller

winexpert-eclipse-napa-valley-stags-leap-district-merlot-wine-recipe-kit


----------



## Squally

*HomeBrewSupply.com*

I would choose the Cranberry Craze and hope to have it ready by Thanksgiving.


----------



## robert81650

*Wine kit*

The kit I chose was: Grand Cru Cabernet Sauvignon 10L


----------



## Amanda660

Thank you for the opportunity 
Cellar Classic Italian Super Tuscan


----------



## Chuck-crisler

*Count me in!*

I have registered for the newsletter and the kit that I would like is the Winexpert Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Reisling Wine Recipe Kit. It looks like they should do well...already 3 pages of responses! By Bad!!! 24 pages - WOW.

Chuck Crisler


----------



## heatherd

I registered. The kit I would select is:
Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit
Thanks,
Heather


----------



## carr3rules

http://www.homebrewsupply.com/orchard-breezin-acai-raspberry-rapture-5-5-l.html


----------



## fellingsworth

Signed up I would pick eclipse Napa valley stags leap district merlot 
Thanks


----------



## jem837

*Wine Kit Giveaway*

*I chose the *Winexpert™ Island Mist Strawberry Watermelon White Shiraz Wine Kit.


----------



## mors

Signed up. I'll choose Winexpert™ Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## eelriverbottoms

Definitely in.... Orchard Breezin' Very Black Cherry kit


----------



## AK-Jeff

*New Member*

Orchard Breezin' Peach Perfection 5.5 L Wine Kit


----------



## gaucho10

*An insentive to get back into wine making*

This wine sounds interesting to make. Most wines I have made are "fruit" wines. ***Winexpert™ Selection Enigma Wine Recipe Kit***


----------



## heatid

*I signed up for the mailing list...*

Good luck to everyone,

Lots of options, but I would like to win Orchard Breezin' Seville Orange Sangria!


----------



## avatar

Just signed up and selected Winexpert™ Vintners Reserve Gewurztraminer Wine Recipe Kit.

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## redneckwinedude

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit.


----------



## lorenae

Signed up for the newsletter.

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit is the one I'd love to win!


----------



## bigswol2

I'd love to win the Winexpert™ Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## niffler

Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio 18 L Wine Kit


----------



## Angie

signed up too...Wine Expert Moscato


----------



## Shastazz

*Gallons of wine to win??? I'm in!!!!!!!!!*

Winexpert™ World Vineyard California Moscato Wine Recipe Kit would be my choice!!!


----------



## yanks4carolyn

I would love to have Winexpert™ Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling Wine Recipe Kit
A friend made this and it is wonderful! If you don't have it in stock I would be happy with Winexpert™ World Vineyard California Moscato Wine Recipe Kit
Thank you! What a fun giveaway!
I didn't get an email confirmation.


----------



## Munchman

Signed up for the list! Put me in for the Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio kit if I win! Go me!


----------



## bnews

On your list..
Winexpert™ Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## Scott

The Wine Expert Vinters Reserve Gewurztraminer, please and thank you!!


----------



## arcticmonster

Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio 18 L Wine Kit


----------



## mattyc

Cru Select Italian Amarone Style 16 L Wine Kit.

THanks!


----------



## milehiscott

I would love a Cru Select Austrailian Cabernet Sauvignon 16 L Wine Kit, please and thank you.


----------



## kh54s10

I would like a Winexpert™ Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay Wine Recipe Kit.


----------



## Delaney

Signed up.

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit

Cheers


----------



## g1230g

What a great idea!

Count me in with:

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine 

Good luck all!


----------



## springmom

*Want to win...*

World Vineyard Sangiovese, please


----------



## one_4fun

*Can't wait to start it!!*

This would go great in my collection Winexpert World Vineyard Italian Sangiovese Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit!


----------



## Treeman

I'm in..... Mmmmm riesling! http://www.homebrewsupply.com/winex...columbia-valley-riesling-wine-recipe-kit.html


----------



## Stru

Great giveaway!

I'm interested in the Cru Select Austrailian Cabernet Sauvignon 16 L Wine Kit.


----------



## Caroline1

Wow, what a great contest. I would just love to try the Cru Select Italian Valpola Ripassa 16 L Wine Kit, but they all look good!! Cool!!


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

This is great! Count me in!! I would love to have Winexpert™ Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling if I were lucky enough to win.

Thank you for hosting this contest.


----------



## josberrios

*First Post*

I already signed in. This is the wine kit I would like to win:
Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit
REC-KT-WNXPRT-EC-NAPASTAG

Thanks again and good luck to everyone!


----------



## txlbbguy

*My pic for the free kit!*

I signed up and if I win, I want the Cru Select German Riesling Traminer 16L kit!


----------



## mredge73

Cru Select Austrailian Cabernet Sauvignon 16 L Wine Kit


----------



## 1evoldog

http://www.homebrewsupply.com/media.../cru_select_cabernet_malbec_carmenere_16l.jpg


----------



## 1evoldog

cru select cabernet malbec carmenere


----------



## Tattroy

Oh ya, I will take the Cellar Classic Italian Super Tuscan.


----------



## jkrug

Count me in. I signed up for news letter. I will take the Winexpert™ World Vineyard California Moscato Wine Recipe Kit. This is for the wife to drink.


----------



## thecrewking

Cellar Classic Super Tuscan Thanks!


----------



## Vitis

Winexpert™ Selection Australian Cabernet Sauvignon Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## vabeachbear

Very cool.

Eclipse Sonoma Chard, never made a white yet, figure what the heck


----------



## Levi24

Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio please


----------



## barbiek

Signed up want my dream kit Winexpert Eclipse Napa Valley Stags Leap District Merlot can't afford it otherwise


----------



## brewbush

I am in
Stags Leap Merlot from Eclipse is my choice.


----------



## DavidvBrady

Winexpert[emoji769] Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit - all signed up to mailing list


----------



## tklesch

Thanks for the chance! Winexpert™ Selection Australian Cabernet Sauvignon, again thanks!


----------



## garymc

I chose the *Cru Select Italian Amarone Style 16 L Wine Kit*


REC-KT-CRUSEL-TLNAMR-16L


----------



## hambymichael

*Wine Kit Giveaway*

Thanks!

Winexpert™ Island Mist Blackberry Cabernet Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## tracker

Cru Select Austrailian Cabernet Sauvignon 16 L Wine Kit. Thanks Hope I win!!


----------



## JRowland74

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## TrentBrews

I would love to win the Winexpert™ Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay Wine Recipe Kit. Fingers crossed!


----------



## MaxOverkill

Signed up, Winexpert™ Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## Scooter68

Signed up and drooling over the Orchard Breezin' Peach Perfection 5.5 L Wine Kit
REC-KT-OBRZ-PCHPERF-5-5L


----------



## TemperanceOwl

I've signed up for the newsletter. I'd like the Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Kit if I win. Thanks for sponsoring this!!


----------



## UglyJohn

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot


----------



## monkfe

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## mumptia

If I'm a winner, It'll be a Wine expert merlot for me please


----------



## Jacinthebox

Mist Strawberry Watermelon White Shiraz Wine Kit

Thanks


----------



## fivebk

Cellar classic Italian super Tuscan

BOB


----------



## oreoman

winexpert-eclipse-sonoma-dry-creek-chardonnay-wine-recipe-kit.

Count me in


----------



## bluzfan35

ive registered and hoping for a win.

Winexpert™ Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## Norton

Always wanted to try the Stags Leap Merlot so that is my pick


----------



## wineinmd

If I'm chosen, I choose the Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio 18 L Wine Kit. Thanks!


----------



## zaismas

*HomeBrew Wine kit Giveaway!*

Grand Cru Pinot Noir 10 L Wine Kit


----------



## jethro

Just signed up. Would like to try
*Grand Cru Cabernet Sauvignon 10 L*


----------



## M1097A2

*I'm in!*

All signed up for the newsletter, which I think will be great for me as I am just getting started in wine making. I'm all set up with the forum, which is another great thing to be in touch with people that know all about what I want to do and are willing to share! AND.....if I am fortunate enough to win, I would love to try this wine kit; 
Winexpert™ Island Mist Cranberry Malbec Wine Kit


----------



## e_weaver

*Winexpert™ Island Mist Blackberry Cabernet Wine Recipe Kit*

i'm in thanks you


----------



## brottman

I signed up!

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## justinrogers86

Could be a fun kit! 

Orchard Breezin' Seville Orange Sangria 5.5 L


----------



## everbuddy

Winexpert™ Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay Wine Recipe Kit!


----------



## Redponymama

Signed up - winexpert vintners reserve merlot for me PLEASE. New to brewing. (Just getting feet wet with mead.  )


----------



## CGish

I like the looks of the Cellar Classic Italian Super Tuscan 18 L Wine Kit.

Thank You.


----------



## jh0330

I hope I win! I'm curious on what high caliber wine kits can produce 
I just signed up! 

Silly me I forgot to list what I want.
Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit
mmm merlot~


----------



## Riebs76

Already on the mailing list. Would like the wine expert Italian Sangiovese recipe kit!


----------



## Merrywine

Winexpert™ Selection Australian Cabernet Sauvignon Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## davek

Signed up!

Thanks!

I would love to try Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## HomesteadTillURdead

Winexpert™ Island Mist Strawberry Watermelon White Shiraz Wine Kit
Signed up for mailing list and looking forward to using the forum!


----------



## Rawzero

Great to be a member of the forum. I hope to learn a lot. Lots of great kits!

Winexpert™ Vintners Reserve Merlot Wine Recipe Kit.


----------



## Northerngal

http://www.homebrewsupply.com/winex...ags-leap-district-merlot-wine-recipe-kit.html

Eclipse Merlot


----------



## Trouty56

Winexpert™ Island Mist Strawberry Watermelon White Shiraz Wine Kit

Thanks!!!


----------



## VinoKS

Winexpert™ World Vineyard California Moscato Wine Recipe Kit

Made this kit in June and it's almost gone already. People coming back asking for two bottles...lol


----------



## jojabri

Signed up! Thanks for the opportunity. I'd love to try my hand at the Winexpert Island Mist Strawberry White Merlot Kit!!


----------



## jdmyers

*free wine is the best wine*

Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on email Share on print More Sharing Services [URL="http://www.homebrewsupply.com/winexpert-vintners-reserve-gewurztraminer-wine-recipe-kit.html#"]0[/URL] 



*im picking the *

*Winexpert™ Vintners Reserve Gewurztraminer Wine Recipe Kit*


----------



## EJA

Signed up. [FONT=&quot]Winexpert™ Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling Wine Recipe Kit[/FONT]

Thanks


----------



## tbayav8er

Signed up. Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap Merlot. Thanks!


----------



## Carol15

Hmm, never done a kit before. Would love to try one.

Cellar Classic Italian Super Tuscan 18 L Wine Kit. Thanks


----------



## Brian

*Just signed up for the mailing list*

The Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio 18 L Wine Kit is my kit of choice. I have made this before and it is Awesome.


----------



## AtomicOyster

Signed up

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## kaydbar

Signed up.. the Cru Select German Riesling Traminer 16 L Wine Kit sounds good to me!


----------



## azteckeeper

Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio 18 L Wine Kit


----------



## BeginnerMark

Winexperts Eclipse Napa valley merlot!!!!  pick me!! Signed up


----------



## MinVin

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot, FTW!


----------



## thasista

Signed up

Island mist apricot peach Chardonnay


----------



## LTshooby

on the list!!!

My pick is Grand Cru Chardonnay. 

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## btolkinen

Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## Waterboy

Orchard Breezin' Very Black Cherry 5.5 L Wine Kit
One of my favorites..


----------



## exf5003

Signed up. 
Wish I could win Winexpert™ Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit.


----------



## Spazdog

Mine is
Winexpert™ Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## botigol

Winexpert™ Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling


----------



## mforney12

Signed up Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot.


----------



## bwulfkuhle

*signed up*

Signed up.

Winexpert™ Selection Australian Cabernet Sauvignon Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## freewinetomorrow

Cru Select Austrailian Cabernet Sauvignon 16 L Wine Kit



Please!


----------



## Putterrr

I'm in 

*Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio 18 L Wine Kit*


----------



## stevenfox25

How do we know who won the contest?


----------



## A2

Is the suspense built up enough?

Using the random generator the winning post is 277 and 267

BarbieK you have 24 hours to private message me and claim your prize.

txlbbguy, you have 24 hours to private messge me and claim your prize.

If not claimed in 24 hours, a new drawing will be done.


----------



## CA-Mouse

DId I miss something? I thought there were supposed to be 2 winners?



Austin said:


> View attachment 24154​On September 13th we will close this giveaway, and draw two (2) winners on September 14th.


----------



## A2

Fixed it. Thanks for being observant.


----------



## frosti

Grats guys


----------



## barbiek

THANK YOU! Thanks Austin and the Homebrew! Im so excited!! And yes the suspense was killing me! I'll keep everyone posted on the progress! And I know where I'll be ordering some supplies from! Thanks again much appreciated!


----------



## Trooper307

*thanks*



Austin said:


> Is the suspense builinteresting up enough?
> 
> Using the random generator the winning post is 277 and 267
> 
> BarbieK you have 24 hours to private message me and claim your prize.
> 
> txlbbguy, you have 24 hours to private messge me and claim your prize.
> 
> If not claimed in 24 hours, a new drawing will be done.



Thanks for the contest Austin. This was Interesting. Like the site also.


----------



## TemperanceOwl

Congrats to both winners!


----------



## A2

Since txlbbguy did not claim his prize by now and this is 26 hours it is time to let the Random number pick a new 2nd winner.

The Random picker result was #90

That is bruceebeling. You now have 24 hours to send me a Private message claiming your winning prize.


----------



## Boatboy24

tick tock...


----------



## roger80465

Austin said:


> Since txlbbguy did not claim his prize by now and this is 26 hours it is time to let the Random number pick a new 2nd winner.
> 
> The Random picker result was #90
> 
> That is bruceebeling. You now have 24 hours to send me a Private message claiming your winning prize.



Rats! I can't even win with a do over.


----------



## ibglowin

Something like this giveaway lets you know just how many "lurkers" are out there. Answer: ALOT! LOL


----------



## barbiek

I was really hoping to win the last give away I'll just have to save! @roger80465 you never know you could be next! Would like to see all these give always go to the dedicated members!


----------



## EJA

Coming from one of the "lurkers" you do realize that I got an email invitation from this board to join this contest. The purpose of this type of contest is to draw in new people to both this site and to Homebrew Supply. So thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## ibglowin

You have made 4 post in ~8 years. We would love to welcome you, why not start a thread and introduce yourself to the forum so we can all get to know you!




EJA said:


> Coming from one of the "lurkers" you do realize that I got an email invitation from this board to join this contest. The purpose of this type of contest is to draw in new people to both this site and to Homebrew Supply. So thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Something like this giveaway lets you know just how many "lurkers" are out there. Answer: ALOT! LOL





EJA said:


> Coming from one of the "lurkers" you do realize that I got an email invitation from this board to join this contest. The purpose of this type of contest is to draw in new people to both this site and to Homebrew Supply. So thanks for the warm welcome.



It is difficult to tell "tone," both for Mike and for EJA, in this medium. Personally, when Mike referred to lurkers, I took this as a positive statement, like "Look, everyone, there are lots of people that read this forum that we don't know much about! Isn't that great that our audience is bigger than we thought?"

EJA, I (sincerely) would indeed like to welcome you to the forum! Hope to hear more from you.


----------



## joeswine

*giveaway*

I agree with* MIKE*, they came out of the _woodwork_ .I'm all for *new people* but what about the people who support this forum all the time. Just my oppion.


----------



## ibglowin

Thus the use of emoticons when in doubt and in this instance a nice heartfelt "LOL" was used….     



sour_grapes said:


> It is difficult to tell "tone," both for Mike and for EJA, in this medium.


----------



## geek

I missed all the action.....lol


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I think this is a good way to get people signed up to this forum.

I hope that they got over the fear of signing up, so they can start by introducing themselves or just ask any question or concerns about winemaking in general.

Looking forward to seeing more posts soon -


----------



## brottman

In addition, there are likely a whole other group of people just as big that did not sign up for the contest but still browse the forum. I think our crowd is definitely bigger than we think


----------



## ibglowin

I was not making any judgements with my post. The Urban Dictionary defines a lurker as:

*lurk·er*

*/ˈlərkər/*

noun

a person who lurks, in particular a user of an Internet message board or chat room who does not participate.


----------



## Julie

I have to agree with Mike. I have EJA's post several times and it sure sounds like he was being sarcastic with "thanks for the welcome". Lol I got the idea he didn't like getting the email invite.


----------



## ceeaton

Well, I was a "lurker" and didn't join for about 3 1/2 months. I joined because it is much easier getting an answer to a question if you can actually ask it. I understand that some join and never participate, but in viewing others posts they are participating, though not actively in a way we can all see.

There is a hesitation on some of asking what they perceive as a "stupid" question. I think I've asked plenty of them and have had respectful and patient answers, though the same question has been asked umpteen times.

In my experience the members of this forum are much more patient than any I have joined/visited before, and that is why I stay here and feel no fear adding posts to threads. I hope that "shy" members will take advantage of the collective knowledge here by overcoming their hesitant nature and participate knowing that most here are very understanding and were in their (my) position not all that long ago.


----------



## imjoe

Lots of lurkers are a sign of a community with lots of useful information and a large number of people who know how to use the search function. I'm pretty new to the hobby and to the forum but over the last year I have gotten so much information without having to post anything. I just don't have much to offer the community at this time and every question I have had has been asked and answered multiple times. I'm also very busy working 40+ hours a week and going to school full time and I have a 4 year old that demands much of what is left of my time. So I'll probably stay a lurker for the foreseeable future but only because of the great information that already exists here.


----------



## stevenfox25

Only 30 min until the 24 hrs are up! Boy i would absolutely love to win!


----------



## A2

bruceebeling did not contact me to complete the win.

Using the Random number picker the 3rd try to give away the 2nd winner's choice.

The third try goes to #43, that post was made by wineh.

wineh, you have 24 hours to send me a private message claiming your prize.

Good luck.


----------



## geek

tick, tick, tick.....


----------



## yanks4carolyn

Dang I would just be kicking my own butt if I won and missed the 24 hr deadline! Congrats to Barbie!


----------



## barbiek

You would think they would be keeping an eye on this thread!


----------



## BeginnerMark

I think ppl who don't keep an eye on this thread show that they don't care as much as other ppl here on this forum... I'm happy that they don't get it! I'm happy they're giving it to someone who truly cares


----------



## thasista

Just get it over with and pick me!!


----------



## barbiek

Austin just pick who ever is online right now lol


----------



## CA-Mouse

barbiek said:


> Austin just pick who ever is online right now lol



There are probably 200 of us on here right now!


----------



## barbiek

CA-Mouse said:


> There are probably 200 of us on here right now!



Lol compared to how many members there are that's nothing! Then give it to the member with most likes that has signed up


----------



## CA-Mouse

barbiek said:


> Lol compared to how many members there are that's nothing! Then give it to the member with most likes that has signed up



I was talking about just this thread... Not the entire board.


----------



## A2

In an hour I will have to set the random generator to work again.


----------



## CA-Mouse

Just set it to those that have posted in the last hour!


----------



## TemperanceOwl

Come on, come on!!! Pick me! I'll claim it!


----------



## ceeaton

I think you should limit the generator to those who posted on the first page. Common, three field goals will do it!


----------



## CA-Mouse

ceeaton said:


> I think you should limit the generator to those who posted on the first page. Common, three field goals will do it!



or the ones that have posted since he announced one hour!


----------



## jgmann67

Almost time.


----------



## stevenfox25

4th times the charm!


----------



## thasista

Drum roll...


----------



## A2

Seems third time is not a charm in this giveaway.

wineh has not claimed the 2 Giveaway items.

So, the random generator has come up with post #325!

Seems to be BeginnerMark. Mark, you have 24 hours to claim you prize by sending me a Private Message.


----------



## CA-Mouse

Darn! Missed out again


----------



## thasista

I'll just wait for the fifth time. Sigh


----------



## BeginnerMark

NO WAY!!!! YAY SORRY GUYS BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME!  I'm so excited!!!


----------



## A2

The Prize has been claimed. Congratulations to BeginnerMark.

And thanks to everyone who entered.


----------



## ceeaton

Okay, who was supposed to sneak over and cut his internet connection! Congratulations!


----------



## stevenfox25

BeginnerMark said:


> NO WAY!!!! YAY SORRY GUYS BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME!  I'm so excited!!!



Congratulations to you! Enjoy your kit, be sure to post pictures on the progress!


----------



## BeginnerMark

LOL thanks ceeaton [emoji23][emoji23] thanks stevenfox25! Better luck next time


----------



## barbiek

Congrats! Finally! What kit did ya get?


----------



## BeginnerMark

Thanks! I got a Winexpert[emoji769] Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## thasista

Nice! Congrats winners!


----------



## barbiek

Me too! You'll probably start yours before I do cuz I have so much going on right now but can't wait!


----------



## BeginnerMark

Picked the most expensive kit too haha I can't wait!
I have a welchs super sugar batch going so once it's finished I can start the kit!


----------



## barbiek

I hope that's not the main reason you picked it lol I picked it cuz I have done Merlot kits and always wanted to try the upper end kits with the grape skins thanks again Austin and the HomeBrewSupply!


----------



## vernsgal

Congrats guys!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Congrats - It is always nice to see a winner !!

We want to see pictures of the process -


----------



## yanks4carolyn

Congrats Mark! Dang it!!! Lol


----------



## Dutch

This is great, you should make this a monthly event


----------



## jgmann67

I just bottled that one, Mark. You're going to be very impressed with it.


----------



## Johntodd

Congrats!

Send me a bottle!


----------



## BeginnerMark

I bet I am! I always wanted to try the higher end kits too! Thanks everyone!


----------



## LTshooby

*Congratulations!*

Congrats to the winners!!!


----------



## maninblack

Good stuff guys! I'm not _too_ heartbroken for not winning - it's MUSCADINE season anyway!


----------



## TrentBrews

Congrats to all the winners! Drink a glass for me.


----------



## heatherd

Congrats to Barbiek and beginnermark!


----------



## hardworkin

Congratulations to the winners!... To the rest of us... Better luck next time!


----------



## buzzzkllr

Congrats y'all.


----------



## Boatboy24

Congrats you two! Send me a bottle!


----------



## roger80465

(Major sigh!) Couldn't even win with MULTIPLE do overs. Congrats to the winners.


----------



## David219

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Paulietivo

*Salute!*

Cheers to the winners & a good contest.


----------



## oreoman

Congratulations to the winners. Thank you to HomeBrewSupply for running the contest.


----------



## jgmann67

oreoman said:


> Congratulations to the winners. Thank you to HomeBrewSupply for running the contest.




Amen to both.


----------



## portwinemaker

My favorite is toasted carmel. good luck to everyone.


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier

*Free Wine*

If I should be so lucky to win and know nothing about wine kits, so far have only done country wines, peach ageing, and blueberry, and blackberri starting, I would like you to select what you think would be a good choice for a 1st attempt........thank you for the opportunity, now back to business


----------



## Frankglass

*Finevinewines.com*

Australian Cabernet Sauvignon with grape skins. #3571
From finevinewines.com


----------



## wpt-me

This thread is not the new give away, its a older one that is done

Bill


----------



## robert81650

Winexpert Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay for me.


----------



## carr3rules

http://www.homebrewsupply.com/orchard-breezin-rockin-raspberry-rose-5-5-l.html


----------



## geek

Mike, @ibglowin

I think this thread should be closed as this is the old one for the freebee and people are posting here...


----------



## ibglowin

Thread closed.



geek said:


> Mike, @ibglowin
> 
> I think this thread should be closed as this is the old one for the freebee and people are posting here...


----------

